# Another horn tip call



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I made another horn tip call today, and this one is a little bigger. It is very loud also. I will attach a couple of recordings I made with it. Here are a few photo's.


























I am asking 25.00 for this call. First come, first served.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks and sounds great, just one thing does your camera have a macro setting on it?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Looks and sounds great, just one thing does your camera have a macro setting on it?


------------------------
Yes, I think so. I will try that, thanks.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Is this photo any better?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich I take my photos with less zoom and move the camera closer. I don't know why but it seems to focus better.


----------

